# Gorący procesor

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Zainstalowałem sobie ostatnio Light (monitor systemu) polecam. 

I zaniepokoiło mnie iż przy ostrej kompilacji pakietów temp procesora waha się pomiędzy 73 a 90 st. C W stanie spoczynku ok 45 C

Notebook toshiba qosmio f30, procek dual core 2ghz.

Prosze o poradę. 

Piewrszy pomysł to sprężone powietrze którym za ok godzine potraktuje procka. 

Testuje przy mergowaniu qt4, ktore notabene sie nie merguje.

----------

## mbar

to są normalne temperatury.

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *mbar wrote:*   

> to są normalne temperatury.

 

Skoro tak to chyba temat wyczerpany - można zamknąć

----------

## Yatmai

80C w lapku ? Ktoś tu w kulki leci. I to ma sie nazywać oszczędność energii kufa.....

----------

## SlashBeast

Może być sensor w procesorze niesprytny, tak jak to jest w porcesorach AMD na rdzenicach Brisbane. Lubie patrzeć jak podczas kompilacji czegoś mam -8'C na rdzeniu1, na drugim rdzeniu -2'C a cały procesor ma 98'C. Aż wyłączyłem w biosie alarm bo czesto się włączał. jak wciskam sensorek w procesor to mówi 28/30'C i podczas kompilacji ok 45'C. Raczej temperatury mało możliwe, jeszcze w procesorze Mobile.

----------

## Dagger

Szczerze mowiac taki zakres temperatury jest dosc niepokojacy. U mnie podczas pelnego obciazenia systemu (compilacja, BIONC) mam

```

Core 0:      +55°C  (high =  +100°C)                   

Core 1:      +52°C  (high =  +100°C)                   

```

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> Szczerze mowiac taki zakres temperatury jest dosc niepokojacy. U mnie podczas pelnego obciazenia systemu (compilacja, BIONC) mam
> 
> ```
> 
> Core 0:      +55°C  (high =  +100°C)                   
> ...

 

A jak sprawdzic tem na rdzeniach mi podaje tylko jedną ??

----------

## Dagger

Linux kernel:

menuconfig:

```

Device Drivers -> Hardware Monitoring Support -> Intel Core (2) Duo/Solo temperature Sensor

```

LUB

.config

```

CONFIG_HWMON=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

```

lsmod:

```

coretemp                8704  0 

hwmon                   4296  1 coretemp

```

pozniej tylko zainstaluj

```

 sys-apps/lm_sensors

    gentoo:            2.10.1 2.10.2 2.10.3 2.10.4 {:0} 

    installed:         2.10.4* {:0} 

    Homepage:          http://www.lm-sensors.org/

    Description:       Hardware Monitoring user-space utilities

    License:           ( GPL-2 ) 

    Source origin:     sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4::gentoo

    Installed time:    Fri Oct  5 17:04:41 2007

    Use flags:         (-sensord)

```

pozniej tylko sensors i poda Ci temperature rdzenia.

----------

## mbar

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> Szczerze mowiac taki zakres temperatury jest dosc niepokojacy. U mnie podczas pelnego obciazenia systemu (compilacja, BIONC) mam
> 
> ```
> 
> Core 0:      +55°C  (high =  +100°C)                   
> ...

 

Laptopowe procki intela spokojnie wytrzymują 95 °C, więc nie ma co ciągnąć tego tematu.

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *mbar wrote:*   

>  *Dagger wrote:*   Szczerze mowiac taki zakres temperatury jest dosc niepokojacy. U mnie podczas pelnego obciazenia systemu (compilacja, BIONC) mam
> 
> ```
> 
> Core 0:      +55°C  (high =  +100°C)                   
> ...

 

Też uważam temat za wyczerpany

Pozdrawiam

----------

## canis_lupus

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Może być sensor w procesorze niesprytny, tak jak to jest w porcesorach AMD na rdzenicach Brisbane. Lubie patrzeć jak podczas kompilacji czegoś mam -8'C na rdzeniu1, na drugim rdzeniu -2'C a cały procesor ma 98'C. Aż wyłączyłem w biosie alarm bo czesto się włączał. jak wciskam sensorek w procesor to mówi 28/30'C i podczas kompilacji ok 45'C. Raczej temperatury mało możliwe, jeszcze w procesorze Mobile.

 

Coś masz namieszane. Mam brisbane 4000+ i wszystkie wskazania mam prawidłowe.

----------

## SlashBeast

Mało możliwe, zobacz na forum purepc.pl w temacie o Brisbane, wszyscy marudza, ze coś z tym sensorem jest nie tak.

```
slashbeast@betrayed ~ % sensors

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +11°C

Core0 Temp:

              +6°C

Core1 Temp:

              +4°C

Core1 Temp:

              +7°C

w83627ehf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.33 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V) 

in1:       +6.76 V  (min = +10.08 V, max =  +6.28 V) ALARM

AVCC:      +3.36 V  (min =  +0.91 V, max =  +1.78 V) ALARM

3VCC:      +3.36 V  (min =  +4.02 V, max =  +3.38 V) ALARM

in4:       +1.02 V  (min =  +1.50 V, max =  +2.04 V) ALARM

in5:       +1.53 V  (min =  +1.72 V, max =  +1.52 V) ALARM

in6:       +5.12 V  (min =  +6.14 V, max =  +2.53 V) ALARM

VSB:       +3.36 V  (min =  +2.54 V, max =  +0.42 V) ALARM

VBAT:      +3.10 V  (min =  +2.54 V, max =  +1.46 V) ALARM

in9:       +1.74 V  (min =  +1.00 V, max =  +1.38 V) ALARM

CPU Fan:   948 RPM  (min =  703 RPM, div = 16)

Fander1:   897 RPM  (min =  703 RPM, div = 16)

Fander2:     0 RPM  (min =   41 RPM, div = 128) ALARM

Sys Temp:    +26°C  (high =    -6°C, hyst =   +29°C)  [thermistor]

CPU Temp:  +54.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  [CPU diode ]

AUX Temp:  +42.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  [thermistor]

```

 tutaj tez są smieszne temperatury.

----------

## canis_lupus

```
Nazwa     Wartość     Limit

Core0 Temp     31°C     

Core0 Temp     36°C     

Core1 Temp     31°C     

Core1 Temp     32°C     

temp1     45°C     

temp2     41°C     

temp3     41°C     
```

Nie wiem tylko czemu Ty masz CPU temp a ja temp1. ale to chyba od lm-sensors zalezy

----------

## sza_ry

Od lm-sensors też , a przede wszystkim od tego co Masz w jajku  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Możesz sprecyzować? Co zrobić abym miał ładne nazwy?

----------

## sza_ry

Chodziło o to że w zależności z którego modułu korzysta lm-sensors wyświetla różne nazwy  :Smile: 

Najczęściej zmieniam nazwy w nakładce graficznej gkrellm2. Nie muszę się wtedy martwić o aktualizacyjne zmiany w pliku konfiguracyjnym sensors.

A ogólnie to prawie wszystko da się zrobić w sensors.conf.

----------

## SlashBeast

w /etc/sensors mozesz to zmienić, dla przykładu:

```
   label temp1 "CPU Temp"

   label in0 "CPU Core Voltage"

   label temp1 "CPU Temperature"

   label fan1 "CPU FAN Speed"

   label temp3   "CPU Temp"

   label fan1   "CPU_Fan"

   label pwm1   "CPU_PWM"

```

----------

## Zwierzak

Procesor można skutecznie chłodzić po prostu wymuszając uruchamianie wentylatorka wcześniej niż potrzeba. Na laptopach normalnie to BIOS uruchamia wentylator bo temperatura zbliża się do jednych z wyższych (zabezpieczenie), ale w kenel są odpowiednie moduły pozwalające uruchamiać wentylator wcześniej, ja jednak nie potrafię zmusić ich do działania

----------

## Poe

Zwierzak, o ktorych modulach mowisz?

----------

## SlashBeast

A to czasem z poziomu ACPI się tego nie kontroluje? jakieś:

echo "1" >> /proc/acpi/fan0/on ?

(zupełnie strzelam, w/w jest tylko dla przykładu.  :Razz: )

----------

## Zwierzak

ACPI_FAN - dodaje nowy pliczek w /proc, niestety ja mam tylko jeden plik i nie mam pojęcia jak się tym steruje. /proc/acpi/fan/FN00/state, jak cat'ne to pisze czy jest włączony czy nie, mogę echo'wać to wartościami on, off i auto, ale jakoś nie robi to wrażenia na module.

----------

## SlashBeast

może sprawdz pwmconfig i /etc/init.d/fancontrol. Pamietam, ze ja tym sterowałem wentylatorem, ale gdy go użyłem to do ponownego uruchomienia komputera bios juz nie panował nad wiatrakami, tj. moglem je puścić na 600rpm a gdy procesor przekraczał jakąś temperature to nie zmeiniał obrotów wiatraka.

----------

## Zwierzak

```
/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
```

Hmm, ciekawe. Czyli nic nie wyjdzie

----------

## SlashBeast

Może w kernelu nie masz jakiegoś ficzera ?

Poszukał bym coś w -> Device Drivers -> Hardware Monitoring support oraz I2C support.

(przyjmując, ze masz lm_sensors wystartowane z init.d.)

----------

## Poe

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
> ```
> ...

 

mam to samo...

----------

